# Gyeon Compound vs ....



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Cant find any review on gyeon compound 

How is it vs menzerna fg400, sonax cutmax (my no1) .... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

Would also like to know this. Maybe not many who tried it?


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

It is good but not most agressive cutting compound. Meguairs M101, Rupes Zephir, Nanolex Heavy Cut, Scholl S3 XXL, Angelwax Resurrection are all more agressive.


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok so if hard cutting is needed the compound is not the best. But i guess that with a MF pad fot example it will be some cutting done at least.

Or just use a different cutting compound an then use the polish and primer.


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

At the end i bought scholl  after menz and sonax lets try this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

Just for the sake, saw today on Insta that Gyeon launches a new heavier compound. That could be interesting!


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

Haven't tried the compound, but i have the Polish. Imo the initial cut are quite aggressive, just like M205. And it plays like Ultrafina, which is can be pushed for a very long set. As for compound, I haven't found anything better than Shine Supply Chop Top for rotary, and the Flat Top for working with BigFoot.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

brba said:


> At the end i bought scholl  after menz and sonax lets try this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have You tried Scholl polishes yet?


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

In House said:


> Haven't tried the compound, but i have the Polish. Imo the initial cut are quite aggressive, just like M205. And it plays like Ultrafina, which is can be pushed for a very long set. As for compound, I haven't found anything better than Shine Supply Chop Top for rotary, and the Flat Top for working with BigFoot.


I also rave both a lot - chop top and flat top. Flat top is extreme good with mequiars microfiber and even better - with CarPro orange bad to cut and finish also to lsp. Same here with chop-top, which cut like hell and finish to lsp and extreme good with carPro Flash white cutting bad. Just change cutting bad to Carpro glossPad and you think, where i have been earlier. I have also Classic cut and classic polish and offcourse lsp-s.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

pawlik said:


> Have You tried Scholl polishes yet?


I use them quite a bit and rate them highly, S3 XXL is a hard hitting compound, it and FG400 would be my go to compounds now.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

gibbo555 said:


> I use them quite a bit and rate them highly, S3 XXL is a hard hitting compound, it and FG400 would be my go to compounds now.


Can You please compare S3 xxl with Cutmax? Here in LT Scholl dont exist, only Sonax and Menz mainly, can find Megs but stupidly expensive. All other cheap sh*t


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

pawlik said:


> Can You please compare S3 xxl with Cutmax? Here in LT Scholl dont exist, only Sonax and Menz mainly, can find Megs but stupidly expensive. All other cheap sh*t


Sorry but haven't used cutmax.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

gibbo555 said:


> Sorry but haven't used cutmax.


Ooops.  o.k how about fg400 vs s3xxl in terms of cut?


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

pawlik said:


> Ooops.  o.k how about fg400 vs s3xxl in terms of cut?


Very similar, personally found that FG400 has a faster cutting action and scholl has a slightly longer working time.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

The gyeon compound is more like S20 black cut levels are very similar finishes not quiet as good but next to no dust and as easy as it gets to wipe off .
Great product overall but in my opinion could do with a bit more cut for a compound but haven't said that there is a + version on its way with some extra cut .


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Teufel said:


> The gyeon compound is more like S20 black cut levels are very similar finishes not quiet as good but next to no dust and as easy as it gets to wipe off .
> Great product overall but in my opinion could do with a bit more cut for a compound but haven't said that there is a + version on its way with some extra cut .


Did You tried Gyeon Compound on hard german paint?


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

In House said:


> Haven't tried the compound, but i have the Polish. Imo the initial cut are quite aggressive, just like M205. And it plays like Ultrafina, which is can be pushed for a very long set. As for compound, I haven't found anything better than Shine Supply Chop Top for rotary, and the Flat Top for working with BigFoot.


This may be interesting for You:


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

galamaa said:


> I also rave both a lot - chop top and flat top. Flat top is extreme good with mequiars microfiber and even better - with CarPro orange bad to cut and finish also to lsp. Same here with chop-top, which cut like hell and finish to lsp and extreme good with carPro Flash white cutting bad. Just change cutting bad to Carpro glossPad and you think, where i have been earlier. I have also Classic cut and classic polish and offcourse lsp-s.


70£ for 32oz of ChopTop?????? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho For that price this product must make MAGIC!!! But in SEMA challenge 2014 (as above) ShineSupply shown very poor result...


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

pawlik said:


> Have You tried Scholl polishes yet?


Love them , s3 xxl , great cut , extra finish ... almost no dust, looong working time , amazing compound
S30+ OmG, great , eeextra long working time , easy wipe off , perfect !!!










S3 on sun










Done


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

brba said:


> Love them , s3 xxl , great cut , extra finish ... almost no dust, looong working time , amazing compound
> S30+ OmG, great , eeextra long working time , easy wipe off , perfect !!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumb: amazing result. What pad and polisher You use?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I found that the Scholl polishes like S3 goldXXL can finish nearly LSP ready especially on hard paint but you need to work it correctly. S20 in my eyes is well over rated especially on hard paint, I've found that extra hits/section passes are needed so then time comes into the question on a single stage detail. 

Menzerna 2200 is a great polish to use on hard paints given you choose the right pad that works properly.

Great finish on the car bud.


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

chongo said:


> I found that the Scholl polishes like S3 goldXXL can finish nearly LSP ready especially on hard paint but you need to work it correctly. S20 in my eyes is well over rated especially on hard paint, I've found that extra hits/section passes are needed so then time comes into the question on a single stage detail.
> 
> Menzerna 2200 is a great polish to use on hard paints given you* choose the right pad that works properly.*
> 
> Great finish on the car bud.


Thats the problem mist of the times


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

pawlik said:


> Ooops.  o.k how about fg400 vs s3xxl in terms of cut?


FG400's dminishing abrasive effect is more noticeable than Scholl's; more runny and full of petroleum distillates and ammonia within ie smell just like Brasso. The plus side is it softens up hard paint for easier defects removal, good lubrication and potentially glossy finish. Down side is it swells paint up, the ammonia within stains black trim, need panel wipe down to show true condition more than most other compounds. Post swelling of paint, some RIDS could become more noticeable than when it was freshly buffed. Also the solvents within degrade pads more than the S3XXL.

S3XXL a much thicker compound, ideal for sling avoidance. Very little oiliness within with a crisp rather than wet finish like the FG400.

So the FG400 cuts faster ( true to the the Fast Gloss name ), s3xxl not far off overall but takes longer and more linear in terms of rate of cut throughout the buffing cycle.


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Compound+ , any reviews ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Bumping this, curious about if anyone has tried Gyeon Compound+?


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

I will test them next week. :buffer:


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok , nothing special  

Cutmax , angelwax resurection ... All are better 

Poslano sa mog EML-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------

